
Scientists Develop Liquid Fuel That Can Store Solar Power for Up to 18 Years - elorant
https://www.cleantechexpress.com/2019/09/scientists-develop-liquid-fuel-that-can.html
======
alan-crowe
I've clicked and clicked to reach technical details
[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlehtml/2018/ee/c8ee0101...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlehtml/2018/ee/c8ee01011k)

Cited at the bottom of Chalmers University press release
[http://www.chalmers.se/en/departments/chem/news/Pages/Emissi...](http://www.chalmers.se/en/departments/chem/news/Pages/Emissions-
free-energy-system-saves-heat-from-the-summer-sun-for-winter-.aspx)

